# Series 3 W/Lifetime for $550



## paladin732

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444747031&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The 1TB external is from a 1TB HDD and this enclosure: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817347015

I do not have the manual or the box, it will be securely packed in a new box for transit


----------



## SullyND

That link seems to redirect to a site called "http://outboundlink.net/" instead of ebay.


----------



## paladin732

SullyND said:


> That link seems to redirect to a site called "http://outboundlink.net/" instead of ebay.


Hmmm, lets try plaintext



Code:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444747031

I am thinking that outboundlink.net is something from tivocommunity, maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## sushikitten

Yes, the new linking stuff is from TCF - it's being talked about here in the Forum Operations Center, but no one from TCF has chimed in yet.


----------



## paladin732

Wow, sold already 

After shipping, fees, etc, the upgrade from my original S3 to the new Premiere will be $9 . (which will be eaten within 3 months by the fact I now will only need 1 $4 cc and not 2)

Only down side is I am a box short for one month


----------



## Mike Lang

paladin732 said:


> Wow, sold already


That was fast! :up:


----------



## ltdrmatt

Item sold


----------



## MikeAndrews

Pretty funny. I got one of the Woot refurbs for ~$199 and put the $299 lifetime on it. Other than the $100 for the hard drive I could break exactly even after using it. for a while.

I have a 1.5TB WD drive I'm putting in it real*soon*now.

I may be selling my original S3 which is in exactly that stock + 1TB external configuration right now....$599!!!!


----------

